# Pearl Gourami as centerpiece fish



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

He guys, quick question here. 
I was suggested in another thread to get a centerpiece fish for my 55 gallon. I did some research and the Pearl Gourami sounds perfect for me. 

I just had a quick question though... when you guys say "centerpiece" does that mean it's technically supposed to only be one? Can these pearl gouramis survive more than one in a small space? Would the gourami be happy with more than one? Or would it not care?

Not sure how many i want to put in my tank. I'm guessing since it's a "centerpiece" that you are supposed to put one.

Also... i seem to notice that my tetras aren't always schooling 100% of the time unless they feel like they are scared in some way or feel like they could be eaten. For example if i sit about 10 feet back they will slowly start to drift apart. But if i get near the tank, i think they think i'm going to eat them and so they start to school.

If i have a fish like the gourami in there that's bigger than them, will all of my tetras school the whole time?

thanks in advance.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I personally would get a juvenile-ish pearly gourami to start with. And I would probably get one, as males are sort of territorial. If you tried to pick a M & F it would be hard, even so for someone with experience. I would say a small, singly kept gourami. Some people theoriesed that if you keep a fish like a gourami in a community starting when it was young, it would grow up familiar to it's tankmates, thus lessening quarrels.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think all that was meant by "centerpiece" was really nice rare fish or something to that nature that would be your pride and joy of that tank, i think everyone here has a favorite fish in their tanks. how many neons do you have in your tank??


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i think all that was meant by "centerpiece" was really nice rare fish or something to that nature that would be your pride and joy of that tank, i think everyone here has a favorite fish in their tanks. how many neons do you have in your tank??


It's in my signature. I've got 10 neons.

So... basically you are saying 1?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

proabably, yea. Form 1-3 stars will be good.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pearl Gouramis get pretty big, as gouramis go, but for a 55 I'd still get a pair. They are really nice fish, well deserving of their own tank to rule.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Pearl Gouramis get pretty big, as gouramis go, but for a 55 I'd still get a pair. They are really nice fish, well deserving of their own tank to rule.


Well.. i dont have anymore room for anymore tanks. lol
The plan was to use the pearl gourami as a centerpeice complimented by the other smaller schooling fish in my 55 gallon. They should only get to be about 4 inches right? I dont think that's too bad. The only fish i have in my tank are pretty tiny. So i will get the 2 gouramis in a pair and about 6 cories to swim around the bottom and i'll be set. What do you guys think?

In regards to getting two pearl gourami's... should i get one male and one female? Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

pearl gouramis tend to be the most docile of the gourami species, so you should be fine with a pair. they get 4-6 inches long. i have a red honey gourami as the centerpiece in my 10 gallon.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> pearl gouramis tend to be the most docile of the gourami species, so you should be fine with a pair. they get 4-6 inches long. i have a red honey gourami as the centerpiece in my 10 gallon.


So... one male one female?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my friend has a kissing gourami as a center peice in his 55, it's a terror though, it fights with his africans over territory and his tetras and guppies didn't stand a chance. Thing is a buety though


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

your friend had kissing gouramis, african (cichlids?) guppies and tetras all in one tank??


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Kissing gouramis grow almost too large for a 55G when full grown. Yes go male female if you can otherwise i think female/female will be safe too


----------

